# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kolë Popa

## Albo

*Kolë Popa, akademiku që diplomoi dhjetëra shkencëtarë*

_Profesor Popa! Kështu e kanë thirrur matematikanët, biologët, kimistët, fizikanët e farmacistët që kanë punuar në Fakultetin e Shkencave të Natyrës gjatë kohës kur ishte dekan i tij._ 

Prof. Petrit Skënde

Të gjithë i dëgjonte me durim, u ofronte njerëzisht mendimin e vet të ushqyer nga përvoja e gjerë dhe mençuria e natyrshme, ku  dallonte kultura shkencore e endur me një sjellje të spikatur njerëzore, me shije të holla estetike deri në njohje profesionale  të muzikës. Me humorin e krehur, të tillë që e bënte njeriun të kapte thelbin e çështjes, profesor Popa ishte i mirëpritur në mjedisin e kolegëve dhe të miqve dhe në çdo kohë, qoftë edhe një gjest i thjeshtë i tij merrte një domethënie të veçantë për ta. E gjitha kjo merrte një shkëlqim të spikatur në rrethin e gjerë të bashkëpunëtorëve, ku shumëkush prej tyre mundohej të lexonte përgjigjet e dilemave që shtronte jeta dhe sfida e zhvillimeve shkencore në kushtet e një shoqërie të izoluar

*Trashëgimia e akademikut*

Kanë kaluar pesëmbëdhjetë vite nga vdekja e Profesor Kolë Popës. Përveç detyrimit njerëzor për të përkujtuar si një intelektual të vyer, në rastin e tij, është më i rëndësishëm obligimi për të promovuar atë trashëgimi që njerëz si ai kanë lënë në trungun e traditës dhe përpjekjeve për të mbjellë në tokën shqiptare diçka që i duhej vendit. Ishin vërtet ngulmuese përpjekjet e tij për të krijuar bazën që lejon të ndiqet përparimi shkencor e teknologjik në fushat e shkencave natyrore, në përmasat që i duhen vendit e që mbështesin ecjen përpara të kombit. Kjo ishte një bindje e brendshme e tij dhe në thelb binte ndesh me ato përpjekjet e mjera për të trimëruar shqiptarët që ta pranonin si "heroik" vetizolimin aq të njohur të Shqipërisë. Përpjekjet e sotme për t'u bërë pjesë e zhvillimeve të Evropës e më gjerë e bëjnë më të kapshme këtë aspiratë në fushën e mendimit shkencor. Kimist i diplomuar për kimi industriale, njëherësh i diplomuar si farmacist dhe mbi këto, me diplomë konservatori si violinist, të gjitha të marra në Itali, Profesor Kola ishte një rast i rrallë i plotësisë së përgatitjes teknike në fushën e kimisë me aspektet e veta nga industria tek biologjia, me informacion të gjerë si herbalist dhe në çështjet mjedisore dhe hetues symprehtë e largpamës i vlerave, që bartnin në të mirë të vendit shumë nga pasuritë minerale dhe biologjike që ka Shqipëria. Profesor Kola i rritur në një familje të njohur për kulturën e saj, punoi fillimisht në Shkollën Normale të qytetit të lindjes, Elbasan. Ministria e Arsimit dhe Instituti i Shkencave ishin etapa të punës së tij të mëvonshme. Në institut drejtoi Seksionin e Shkencave Natyrore dhe ngriti Laboratorin e Kërkimeve Kimike, i pari i këtij lloji për kiminë dhe me atë pikësynim që ai e ndoqi me vazhdimësi, të studioheshin pasuritë e vendit dhe të sigurohej rruga e përdorimit të tyre sa më racional.

*Laboratori i profesor Kolës*

I ngritur diku mbas Politeknikumit "7 Nëndori" (sot shkolla Harry Fultz), në një ndërtesë e vogël dhe të mbajtur mirë, pjesë e auditorëve të Fakultetit të Shkencave të Natyrës, laboratori i dëgjuar për kohën njihej nga të gjithë punonjësit e tij si laboratori i Profesor Kolës. Që në hyrje të tërhiqte aroma karakteristike e një vendi ku bëhen distilime të bimëve etero-vajore. Aty ishte krijuar  një drejtim pune kërkimore që synonte të studiojë këtë pasuri natyrore të vendit. Me mundësitë tepër të kufizuara që ofronte financimi qesharak dhe planifikimi rraskapitës e që gjithsesi mbetej pak i realizueshëm kur ishte fjala të bliheshin me valutë të huaj pajisjet laboratorike, ishte krijuar një bazë modeste, me një ekip punonjësish të drejtuar nga profesori. Ai kishte një vizion e pasion që i kapërcente shumë përfytyrimet që ofronte praktika e zyrtarizuar për rolin e shkencës në universitetin e porsakrijuar në pragun e viteve '60. Atëherë ishte e vështirë të mbaje gjallë idenë e një sektori shkencor në strukturën e një katedre apo fakulteti, si dhe të drejtojë dhe botojë një buletin të Shkencave Natyrore të Fakultetit, ku dilnin edhe punimet e laboratorit. Në vitet që pasuan mbas 1967-s, sa herë shpërthenin fushatat e "revolucionarizimit", ky ishte njëherësh një shkak për të tërhequr kritikat e mediokërve jo pa pushtet. Në mendësinë e çoroditur që zinte vend në shumë nivele, ishte ngulitur ideja se qëllimi i vetëm i asaj që duhej të jepte shkenca në universitet ishte ndihma e ditëpërditshme për prodhimin. Studimet si ato që bëheshin për bimët etero-vajore duhet të "çonin në ndërtimin në fakultet të ndonjë llambiku", siç u shpreh dikush në një fjalim me studentët dhe pedagogët. Dihet dëmi intelektual që i bëri Shqipërisë  ky "revolucionarizim". Në atë hulli u bënë edhe sulme banale kundër  kërkimit shkencor në Fakultetin e Shkencave dhe ndaj dekanit, Profesor Kola. Duke iu referuar realitetit të sotëm, ndoshta e vlen të përmendim që në të gjithë botën, komercializimi i bimëve të egra me vlera mjekësore apo kozmetike paraprihet dhe shoqërohet me studimin e të dhënave biokimike të llojit konkret që mblidhet dhe eksportohet. Në të kundërt humbja në vlera monetare dhe ambientale është në kufij katastrofike. Shqiptarët janë dëshmitarë të këtij fakti dhe ca më keq, ende e pyesin blerësin e huaj dhe e paguajnë atë për të kuptuar se çfarë është ajo që i kanë shitur.

*"Mëkati" i profilit apolitik*

Në personalitetin e tij ishte mbresëlënëse gjakftohtësia e parashtrimit të ideve dhe kjo ia ngrinte shumë peshën argumentit logjik që paraqiste. Pa teprime dhe me një tolerancë që e rrezikonte  të pandehej për "mëkatin" e të qenit apolitik, ai kishte përparësi morale në sytë e auditorit. Për ca parime të metodologjisë apo të përgatitjes së specialistëve në fakultetin shumëdegësh ai nuk nguroi ta thotë mendimin e vet, paçka se mendimi i oponentëve mbarte një ngarkesë të theksuar ideologjike dhe tingëllonte në përshtatje me "idetë e partisë". Kujtohet mirë fushata e pakuptimtë që u ndërmor në universitet për ta bërë rregull shkëputjen nga literatura mësimore e huaj si dhe kërkesa, thuajse ultimative, që tekstet të shkruheshin, pa vonesë, nga "autoret tanë". Nga kjo nuk shpëtuan as Shkencat Natyrore. Ishte koha kur erërat e revolucionit kulturor shtrëngonin rrethin e autarkisë frymëzënëse ndaj kulturës dhe arsimit tonë. Rezultatet dihen dhe është brengosës fakti që efekti prapaveprues i tyre ka lënë gjurmë të stërzgjatura në etikën e autorësisë së botimeve universitare. Shënimet e përgatitjes ditore të pedagogeve të rij me përvojë 2-3- vjeçare, të mbledhura nga një a dy autorë të huaj e që në rastin më të mirë do të ishin një material ndihmës për studentët, u pagëzuan si tekste origjinale. Në një nga mbledhjet e shpeshta të kolektivave që mbaheshin në atë kohë, jo pa qëllim profesorit iu bë pyetja se përse ai, si dekan, nuk jepte shembullin personal për të shkruar tekstin e  kimisë organike. E kujtoj atë qetësi, jo të kohës, kur u përgjigj: "Sa kohë që kemi në dorë një libër të përkthyer dhe të përshtatur si ai",  dhe citoi një shkencëtar të njohur, "unë nuk do të mund të shkruaj diçka më të mirë". Të vendosura në kuptimin që u jepte koha, këto fjalë kishin të njëjtën ngarkesë, si dhe të përfolurat devijime të atyre që guxonin të mos e shanin letërsinë e huaj. Pa dyshim aty fusha ishte me rrëshqitëse dhe më "masive". Në periudhën 1958-1972 Profesor Popa punoi në fakultet dhe investoi aty, pa ngurrim, urtësinë dhe profesionalizmin e tij. Ndaj me gjithë kufizimet ideologjike dhe honet e krijuara në peizazhin e shkollimit universitar të fundviteve '60 ai dha një ndihmesë shumë të madhe për t'i siguruar atij fakulteti një vend të nderuar në opinionin intelektual të bashkësisë së shkollave të larta. Në këtë periudhë në fakultet u krijuan degët pesëvjeçare me orientim profesional edhe jashtë sferës së mësuesisë dhe u themeluan sektorët shkencorë në degët fizikë (Laboratori i Fizikës Bërthamore) dhe Qendra e Matematikës Llogaritëse.

*Dimensioni i akademikut model*

Në vitin 1972 Profesor Popa u zgjodh zëvendëskryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave, së porsakrijuar. Ishte përgjegjës për Seksionin e Shkencave Natyrore, në përbërje të të cilit hynin edhe Instituti i Fizikës Bërthamore, Instituti i Biologjisë dhe Instituti Informatikës dhe Matematikës Llogaritëse. Këto institucione, bazat e të cilave kishin filluar të vihen në Fakultetin e Shkencave të Natyrës, u transferuan në Akademinë e Shkencave, ku e gjetën veten si institucione të kërkimit shkencor me programe dhe aktivitet të formuluar qartë. Në Seksionin e Akademisë së Shkencave ai solli po atë frymë pune marrëdhëniesh dhe diskutimesh krijuese të shoqëruara me tolerancën  dhe përpjekjet e urta për të shmangur politizimin qesharak. Historia e pashkruar e atyre drejtimeve modeste që u lëvruan gjithsesi, është e mbushur me shumë shembuj praktikash të mbrapshta për t'i politizuar problemet teknike. Sa për ilustrim mund të kujtojmë se problemet praktike të pajisjeve dhe drejtimit që po merrte Instituti i Informatikës ishin një gjë që merrej nëpër gojë në nivelet më të larta partiake! Me kalimin e kohës dhe pas ndryshimeve shoqërore, duke gjykuar sipas një paradigme të re, gjërat marrin të tjera dimensione. Edhe në sferën e krijimit intelektual, në teknologji, në arsimim dhe shkencë gjithashtu ndryshojnë mjetet dhe pikësynimet por tradita, kultivimi i mendësisë për t'i bërë gjërat jo shkel e shko por me syrin e kthyer ndaj dijes, fiton në vlerë.. Eshtë e palëkundur përshtypja ime se ai e kultivoi me stilin dhe shembullin e vet këtë gjë.
Shumë vite më parë, Peter Kapica, fizikani nobelist dhe bashkëpunëtor i Ratherfordit, me njohjen që i jepte intelekti i madh, që pati punuar në Anglinë e viteve '30 dhe në Rusinë e viteve të Stalinit, pat shkruar se përveç shkencëtarëve të zotë në fushën e profesionit të vet, në disa nivele të caktuara, ndihet shumë mungesa e një tipi të veçantë shkencëtarësh që janë të zotët në profesion, por kanë njëherësh aftësinë ta rrokur problemin në tërësinë e vet organizative. E thënë me ca terma të sotme, janë specialistë dhe menaxherë. Mendoj se në përmasat dhe realitetin shqiptar Profesor Kola ishte shëmbëlltyrë e këtij modeli. Bashkë me mençurinë njerëzore, mungesën e plotë të çdo shenje arrogance si drejtues dhe ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë për vendimet që merrte, gjëra që jo gjithnjë i shohim të jenë në fqinjësi tek i njëjti personalitet, ai përballi probleme që i shtruan degë që kishin të bënin pak me kiminë.

*Paralajmërimi për mjedisin*

Profesor Popa luajti një rol shumë të madh në ideimin dhe organizimin e së parës Konferencë Kombëtarë mbi Mjedisin, e cila ishte një paralajmërim për llojet e reja të problemeve që po lindnin në truallin e Shqipërisë së izoluar e që rrekej t'i bënte të gjitha gjërat "në vend", duke marrë teknologjira me një faturë të rëndë mjedisore e shëndetësore nga pas. Koha solli në derë të shoqërisë shqiptare një rezultat të zymtë të asaj që ishte nisur keq e që vazhdoi nën etiketën e përpjekjes për të marrë më të mirën e asaj që ofron shkenca e sotme. Por është lënë mënjanë më e vyera e saj, disiplina në mendim  dhe vazhdimësia në veprim.
Duke shkruar për veprimtarinë e tij, kolegë më të afërt në profesion, qëmtojnë aspekte më të holla profesionale, ashtu sikundër bënë në mbledhjet dhe botimet e fakultetit që i paraprinë përkujtimit aq të munguar të 50-përvjetorit të universitetit. Puna ime si mësimdhënës në universitet filloi së bashku me fillimin e punës së Profesor Kolës si drejtues i fakultetit për të vazhduar më tej, në Akademinë e Shkencave për afro dy dhjetëvjeçarë. Dy mjedise të ndryshme dhe dy lloj marrëdhëniesh të përcaktuara nga kërkesa të ndryshme punë që megjithatë të çojnë në mënyrë të padyshimtë në një mendim, ka qenë fat të punosh afër me një nga figurat më të shquara të arsimit dhe shkencës shqiptare. Dhe ca më shumë ka qenë fat të shohësh se si urtësia njerëzore i gjen rrugët që tempullin e shkencave të sakta ta mbrojë nga ca ndërhyrje të shtrembra të politikës. Edhe pse kanë kaluar shumë vjet më kujtohet se si, në kohën kur punohej për redaktimin e fjalorit Enciklopedik Shqiptar, në një rreth të ngushtë bashkëpunëtorësh, profesori që kishte lexuar me zë disa nga artikujt e lidhur me shkencat natyrore dhe ku si rregull "historia" fillonte në nëndor të 1944-s, i lëshoi dorëshkrimet mënjanë dhe foli me zë të lodhur: "Fraza politike. pse këtu? Të tjerët i mbledhin dhe thërrmijat e së kaluarës së tyre për të mos dalë popuj pa histori, ne dhe ato që kemi, i mohojmë"

*Popullariteti i "Mësuesit të Popullit"*

Profesor Kola, qetë dhe pa eufori, dha kështu ndihmesë në ato përpjekje të shkencës dhe arsimit për të çuar përpara mendimin shqiptar. Meritoi emrin "Mësues i Popullit". Dashuri e përkushtim  tregoi edhe kur iu dha mundësia dhe u kërkua ndihmesa e tij në Universitetin e Prishtinës, ku bëri miq dhe u nderua fort nga kolegët e vet të Kosovës. Bëri shumë për shkencën shqiptare dhe emri i tij u zuri vend në emrat e anëtarëve të dy akademive shqiptare, të Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë dhe Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës. Me dashurinë për shkencën dhe kombin ai dha shembullin si krijohet, edhe në kohë të vështira, ajo simbioze frymëzuese për të cilën ka aq shumë nevojë brezi e ri i inteligjencës sonë kombëtare.

_Panorama_

----------


## Albo

*Si mbeti pa u bërë reaktori bërthamor që ideoi Profesor Popa*

_ Në fundin e viteve '80 Profesor Kolë Popa u bë protagonist i strategjisë për të ngritur një reaktor të vogël bërthamor për Institutin e Fizikës Bërthamore._ 

 Ishte kjo ide e tij e mbështetur me argumentin shkencor, e cila gjeti menjëherë miratimin dhe angazhimin financiar të Agjencisë Ndërkombëtare të Energjisë Atomike dhe PNUDI-t. Por për motive të paqarta administrative, në gjysmën e parë të viteve '90 gjithçka u harrua dhe projekti mbeti në letër. Në këtë vyshkje të ideve mbi rolin paraprirës të shkencës në problemet kyçe të zhvillimit të vendit, të përfaqësuar tashmë në forcën e vet konkurruese nga kapitali privat shqiptar, ka një farë përsëritje. Këtë na e rikujtojnë studimet për bimët etero-vajore dikur dhe sot ato për energjinë kur "tregu" i dijes ka shkuar shumë lart, por mungesa e ndërgjegjshmërisë për këtë mbetet prezente. Sidoqoftë në kujtesën e specialistëve të fushës, kanë mbetur të pashlyera mbresat nga puna e Profesor Popës, i cili prej vitesh ka hedhur idetë e zhvillimeve bashkëkohore.

_Panorama_

----------

